# Sick to death of rspca



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Yet again RSPCA has made another cock up, I have been helping a couple who's elderly black dog went missing whilst out for a walk, she was 15 years old they turned round and she had disappeared yards from her home, they had a call from the posters saying the RSPCA had collected her as she was found tied up in a bus shelter ??????? they put on all web sites went to RSPCA and told she's not there, a kennel maid said she was, I went there today, and the idiots had put her down as a german shepherd, and no one claimed her so put her to sleep, the owners are devasted as I am, I will not donate anymore money to pratts like that.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

OMG that is totally guttering and sad. I do sometimes think the RSPCA get PTS happy. On a positive note at least the owners know where she is VERY SAD x


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

That's very very sad.

But i'd just like to point out that they're not all the same. It seems to be down to the individual managers, i work very closely with one RSPCA centre and maybe they're the rare exception, but they only put animals down if there's a very good reason for it.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

They just get worse!! :cursing::cursing:


----------



## maryrose1977 (Aug 7, 2011)

I called the RSPCA about a stray cat that was obviously in pain. I was told its only a cat.

I called 4 times about the stray cat until on Saturday i was able to catch her. 

She was in a terrible state and i took her to my vets. He phones the RSPCA and they were not interested in offering this poor cat any help. 

A local charity said they would only offer basic medical treatment.

she had no teeth, had sores in her mouth and great big lumps on her gums.

The RSPCA offered me no help. From now on my cash and pet food will go to the local rescue that at least tried to help.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

That's terrible, truly terrible


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

After all the horror stories i hear about them i would not go anywhere near them, they are now days not doing anything to help so many animals
OP could you maybe contact the papers and tell them this sad story?


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I am shocked and appalled by both stories on this thread. I think going to the papers and raising the publics awareness of what is going on is a very good idea. I would not give them any more money either.


----------



## pip5869 (Apr 3, 2009)

I do think they are isolated cases as my daughter worked at a kennels that worked closely with the RSPCA and never had any of the issues stated.

I to have had dealings with the RSPCA and they couldn't do enough to help.

I do feel for the couple who lost their beloved pet and would take their case further as with with the cat who they refused treatment to. They need highlighting as the person's who made those decisions do not deserve to work with animals. 
I'm sure that the papers would love these stories as it might just give the RSPCA kick up the butt into looking at those in their organisation who made these awful decisions.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I agree that local branches seem to vary a lot, our local branch is brilliant but I would never trust the RSPCA an inch outside of the local branches. I think the only way to bring some sense into that organisation is for a full press of preferably TV exposee but I doubt if that will happen, the RSPCA have millions to spend on lawsuits 

But - if the owners had had their dog microchipped, they would have got her back. ALWAYS get your animals chipped even if you never let them out, you never know what might happen.

Liz


----------



## maryrose1977 (Aug 7, 2011)

Cost £10 at my vets for a microchip so i personally think every animal that goes in should be chipped with the vaccinations. 

Its just so sad that any animal has to suffer and its sad that caring owners lost their dog in this way. It just shouldnt happen.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/240083119376140/


----------

